# Getting Married this month!



## Buckeye (Dec 19, 2018)

I haven't been on here for a few weeks, but thought I share what I hope is good news.  I finally asked my Significant Other to marry me.  We went to school together way back when, but never dated.  After graduation we took different paths.  She stayed in the same area where we grew up, and I couldn't wait to leave.  She is twice divorced and I am twice widowed.  We reconnected on Facebook about 2 years ago, are both 72 and have been living together for the past year.  

Got the marriage license today, looking to have a justice of the peace do the "I Do's".

Please wish us luck.....


----------



## Falcon (Dec 19, 2018)

Best wishes  and a happy  life  to both of you  Hoot  !!


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 19, 2018)

All the very best, Hoot!

So..... is it 'Annie'?


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 19, 2018)

Best wishes!


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 19, 2018)

*Great, Hoot.  Much love and happiness in your future together.*


----------



## C'est Moi (Dec 19, 2018)

Congratulations and best wishes!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 19, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> All the very best, Hoot!
> 
> So..... is it 'Annie'?



Hoot and Annie were his dogs, Annie has since passed away.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 19, 2018)

Congratulations Hoot, I couldn't be happier for you.  Wishing the best for you and your future wife. :love_heart:


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 19, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Hoot and Annie were his dogs, Annie has since passed away.


figgers

I never get these things right

can't even spell Four N Sick


----------



## jujube (Dec 19, 2018)

Good news, Hoot!  Congrats and best wishes to you both!


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 19, 2018)

Congratulations on your wedding. I wish you both the very best life together !


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 19, 2018)

Congratulations. Wishing both of you much happiness.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 19, 2018)

Hoot, Congratulations to you and best wishes to you and your future wife!


----------



## Wren (Dec 20, 2018)

A happy ending to a lovely story, congratulations and much happiness to you both


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 20, 2018)

Hoot congrats on this wonderful occasion,thanks for letting us know.
I wish you&your wife all the best for the future Sue


----------



## Keesha (Dec 20, 2018)

Congratulations Hoot!


----------



## Lara (Dec 20, 2018)

Oh shoot. 
Another good man out of circulation





Naw, I'm happy for you Hoot . What a sweet story to go with it too.


----------



## terry123 (Dec 20, 2018)

Great news! Congrats!


----------



## StarSong (Dec 20, 2018)

Congratulations and best wishes for many healthy, happy years together.


----------



## Ronni (Dec 20, 2018)

What wonderful news!!! Congratulations!

So, when's the big day??


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 20, 2018)

Ronni said:


> What wonderful news!!! Congratulations!
> 
> So, when's the big day??



Thanks to all for the positive messages!  Not sure of date, but want to tie the knot before the end of the year.   Still have to buy rings, etc.


----------



## JimW (Dec 20, 2018)

Congratulations to you and your soon to be Mrs!


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 20, 2018)

Best wishes Hoot.  Never too late to grab happiness...


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 20, 2018)

My best wishes to you and your lady, Hootie! :love_heart:


----------



## tortiecat (Dec 20, 2018)

Best news I've heard today.  Congratulations and a happy, healthy and long life together!


----------

